# US  DOLLAR... a crystal clear outlook



## MARKETWAVES (11 August 2005)

US  DOLLAR ....a crystal clear outlook

1O  CHARTS  .....

   TELLING  A STORY .......



*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK*… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (11 August 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR ....a crystal clear outlook*

pg-2.......


----------



## DTM (11 August 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR ....a crystal clear outlook*

Nice again Market.


----------



## salz (11 August 2005)

It shows the USD is on a downtrend aren't it?


----------

